# How far does the oil tank have to be away from oil burner?



## vinpadalino

And is there any code for distance between oil fired boiler and a gas burner?


----------



## Optimus Primer

depends, do you want it to tick or not? Sorry I had to.




vinpadalino said:


> And is there any code for distance between oil fired boiler and a gas burner?


----------



## vinpadalino

house plumber said:


> depends, do you want it to tick or not? Sorry I had to.


hahaha!:laughing:


----------



## ZL700

Depends on municipality, however UL-142 & NFPA-31 says 10', assuming you mean indoor location


----------



## vinpadalino

5' were I need it.


----------



## ZL700

vinpadalino said:


> 5' were I need it.


why did you ask then, going to "make them live with it"?


----------



## breid1903

your headline says oil tank and oil burner. you copy says oil fired boiler and gas burner. do you have any idea what you are dealing with? if you screw this up right it wont tick it will go KABOM. is this another hobby job or are you getting paid? not sayin nuthin here, just askin, just askin. breid..........:rockon:


----------



## bikefitter0

here in ct =oil tank from burner is 5'


----------

